# My Sweet Rosie



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. RIP Rosie


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

This just makes me so sad. I am so sorry. She was such a beautiful girl.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

RIP Rosie.....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Godspeed sweet Rosie. You will be forever missed. And big hugs to you and yours.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your loss of your wonderful Rosle. Godspeed to her sweet soul.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

So sorry for your loss - prayers and strength to you during this very difficult time. Remember the good times and all the love you shared with each other... from one Golden lover to another (who has also recently lost her sweet golden), I feel your pain.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

It makes me so sad reading about loss of your sweet Rosie. My heart goes out to you. It feels like loosing my Buddy again. May time soften your pain and sadness.
Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosie*

God Bless your Rosie-I am sure that my Smooch and Snobear are playing with her.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss,

Run softly at the Bridge Rosie


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your Rosie...


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

RIP Sweet Rosie Girl. You were so very loved. Play in the Rainbows.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss of Rosie.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Rosie. Have fun playing at the Bridge with my Sammy.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Rosie. You will be in our thoughts and prayers.

RIP Rosie


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

So sorry...thinking of you..


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. God speed Rosie.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words. Rosie is in a better place, and we know this is true. I will miss her, though, she was just a wonderful companion for so many years.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your special girl Rosie. May her memories and the special times you shared fill your heart with joy.

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad time.

Godspeed sweet Rosie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rosie*

I am so very sorry to hear about your sweet Rosie!! God Bless her!!!
My Smooch and Snobear will show her around the Rainbow Bridge!!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Rosie, she will now be playing with her new friends at the bridge

HOW DO WE SAY GOODBYE
TO THE ONES WE LOVE THE MOST

WHEN IN OUR HEART OF HEARTS WE KNOW
WE NEED AND WANT THEM CLOSE

NOW CLOSE YOUR EYES REAL TIGHTLY
LET YOUR FEELINGS OVERFLOW

THEY NEVER REALLY LEFT YOU
YOUR MEMORIES NEVER GO

Sleep softly Rosie


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I often wondered how she was doing. So sorry to learn of her passing. RIP sweet girl.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss =(

Rest in Peace, Rosie


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm sorry!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss . . .


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Once again, thank you all for the kind words of support. The house definitely felt like an empty nest today. I hope that feeling passes because that is what hurts the most. 

Rosie was having a terrible time walking without pain, and we were just having to give her more and more medications for that. She was almost completely deaf, and she was rapidly going blind. I have been having to hold her while she went potty. The last week her condition deteriorated very rapidly. This is a blessing for her now.

It was a great life for the best dog ever. Only those of us who have been truly owned by a Golden know what wonderful children they are.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

I picked up Rosie's cremains yesterday. Sigh. 

I will say that the animal crematorium in our county does a very nice, extremely professional job. Very tastefully and securely contained. 

I also went to pay the final bill with the vet clinic, and the girl who works there (and is a former student) just said, "Mr. C, its all paid in full..." What a nice, kind, generous thing to do!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm just seeing this and I'm so sorry for your loss of Rosie--you cared so well for her and now she's watching you from above. HUGS..


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I am glad she is home with you and hope you get more signs from her. They never leave our hearts.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Yesterday was the day to put Rosie's ashes on the family farm in Eastern Oregon. There is a very special place where a bridge goes over a small creek with a waterfall just a few yards down stream. She is there now.

This was tremendously harder than I thought it would be. I guess it was the final good bye that hit me. Life must go on though, and there is nothing we can do alter life cycles for people and pets as time marches along. 

Good bye, Rosie.

le Sigh.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh my god, you make me cry. It is a beautiful place for your sweet girl. I thought I am gonna spread Buddy's ashes at a lake, but I could not do it, it's still sitting in my office. I am so, so sorry. I know how it feels to lose a special pup.


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

Dear people, 
there is a time for everything...
Rosie's time came... 
Buddie's will come...
The aches of my dear bridge love Tina are still here (died in 2008), I am not ready yet. I know that her time will come...I can feel it, I am waiting...

Farewell Rosie...stay in peace and come to your mammy as Angel, send her your best Golden smile, just in time, when she needs it the most.

Love & Light from Paris


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*DuckDog*

DuckDog

Sounds like Rosie's final resting place is a beautiful one.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that I'm just seeing this. I'm very sorry for your loss of your beautiful Rosie. This sounds like such a wonderful place for your Rosie's ashes. I know she appreciates all of the love and thought that you put into picking it. It is so final when you get their ashes. RIP sweet Rosie.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Rosie was so lucky to have you! She will be in your heart forever. Our first golden, Maggie, went to the bridge in 2004, Jake in 2010 & Lillie, New Year's Day of this year. They are always with us.


----------



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Maddie'sMom2011 said:


> Rosie was so lucky to have you! She will be in your heart forever. Our first golden, Maggie, went to the bridge in 2004, Jake in 2010 & Lillie, New Year's Day of this year. They are always with us.


Thank you and everybody else. You have all helped me cope with this loss to a degree none of you may ever understand fully. 

Rosie was one of a kind.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

RIP sweet Rosie. It sounds like Rosie is in a beautiful place. I am so sorry for your loss and understand how much your heart hurts. Our goldens are so wonderful and Rosie was your special spirit. Remember the great times and know you gave her a great, well-loved life.


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

Peace to Rosie and to you~
She is in your heart and you hers,
I believe We may feel those who are gone in the wind and the rain. and Water. And feel their peace even when that peace eludes us.

Run fast, play hard and long and shine, Rosie~



Run fast, rest well and love long Rosie~


----------



## Mausann (Oct 9, 2010)

My thoughts are with you also at this difficult time. I am sure my Billie Jean is looking out for her!! I hope you find peace in the memories of Rosie, all the good and wonderful times spent together in health and sickness. God bless you!!! Mausann


----------



## Kula's mommy (Aug 19, 2011)

I am so sorry and God bless you and your girl!


----------

